# Is it depression?



## Overtherainbow11 (7 mo ago)

I have been having some symptoms lately and just want to know if this might be depression. I don't have negative thoughts very often, I am not sad, I don't cry. But, I am tired all the time, I have 0 energy, some days it's hard to get out of the bad. It's hard to take showers, to brush teeth to do the necessary around the house. I am overeating, I crave mostly fast food and chocolate, cakes. I have become very short tempered, I used to be very tolerant, but now I get nervous at the smallest issue. I have problems concentrating at work as my mind wonders, but as I said not necessary to negative things, but anyway it's hard to keep my focus. I work from home, I have almost no support with the kids and I have days when I don't even get to talk to someone besides my kids. I am overweight, I hate the way I look and I just cannot recognize myself in the mirror. I plan to eat healthier, to take care of myself, but I can make it for a couple of days, than I am back to my bad habids. Sincerly it's hard to even look in the mirror because I don't like what I see. I had depression 10 years ago. But than I was sad, I had anxiety, panic attacks, I could not watch a movie or read a book. Now I can, in fact it's my only pleasure to watch a movie and eat. Is is depression? And if yes, how can I get out of this? I have 2 kids depending on me, I cannot go on like this. But the days when they both are sick, the house is a mess it's so hard to deal with the reality. I am currently going through a divorce. I was abused phisically during my marriage besides the emotional and verbal abuse. Maybe I feel now the consequences of the life I had with my ex? Could you please offer some advice? From where should I start? I want the old me back, I want to feel alive again. I am in my late 30s, I just feel my best years were spent with the wrong person. I want to do a lot of things, I plan to do this or that, but than I cannot find the energy, the motivation to do it. Any advice would be very appreciatted. Thank you!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Overtherainbow11 said:


> I have been having some symptoms lately and just want to know if this might be depression. I don't have negative thoughts very often, I am not sad, I don't cry. But, I am tired all the time, I have 0 energy, some days it's hard to get out of the bad. It's hard to take showers, to brush teeth to do the necessary around the house. I am overeating, I crave mostly fast food and chocolate, cakes. I have become very short tempered, I used to be very tolerant, but now I get nervous at the smallest issue. I have problems concentrating at work as my mind wonders, but as I said not necessary to negative things, but anyway it's hard to keep my focus. I work from home, I have almost no support with the kids and I have days when I don't even get to talk to someone besides my kids. I am overweight, I hate the way I look and I just cannot recognize myself in the mirror. I plan to eat healthier, to take care of myself, but I can make it for a couple of days, than I am back to my bad habids. Sincerly it's hard to even look in the mirror because I don't like what I see. I had depression 10 years ago. But than I was sad, I had anxiety, panic attacks, I could not watch a movie or read a book. Now I can, in fact it's my only pleasure to watch a movie and eat. Is is depression? And if yes, how can I get out of this? I have 2 kids depending on me, I cannot go on like this. But the days when they both are sick, the house is a mess it's so hard to deal with the reality. I am currently going through a divorce. I was abused phisically during my marriage besides the emotional and verbal abuse. Maybe I feel now the consequences of the life I had with my ex? Could you please offer some advice? From where should I start? I want the old me back, I want to feel alive again. I am in my late 30s, I just feel my best years were spent with the wrong person. I want to do a lot of things, I plan to do this or that, but than I cannot find the energy, the motivation to do it. Any advice would be very appreciatted. Thank you!


A forum isn't really the right place for medical advice/a diagnosis. Your symptoms could certainly be depression, or it could be a different mental health condition, hormone imbalance, etc. The best thing for you to do is call your doctor and make an appointment for bloodwork and a psych checkup. They can prescribe medication if necessary. You could also try finding a therapist if it's in your budget (and some use a sliding scale).


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

I very much identify with you. I'm going through some things that hurt so much that I'm finding it difficult to function from day to day. 

I push myself to do things and it's all I can to do to prevent myself from just crying all day. I try relaxing going to sleep at night all the while knowing that I'll be awake most of the night. As a car man, I've even tried to embark on buying a new car to distract me from my grief and sadness.

Unlike you, I don't have any children around to distract me. I think you should seek medical help. Maybe a prescribed SSRI could help you. But most importantly, make sure you take care of those kids. They need you.

There was a time in my life that I could take to the sky and leave all my earthly problems behind, but since I have been grounded, I no longer have that escape to the freedom of altitude. It's just not the same going for prolonged bike rides around the neighborhood. One neighbor even asked if I was training for the Tour de France 2022.

Getting old sucks, so I say to you, please try to enjoy being in your late 30s! Lose the weight and get yourself back into shape. You'll find love again one day as you still have time to do so. In the mean time, raise those kids the best you can.

That's all got for now. Find things that you can smile about, being young is one of them!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Overtherainbow11 said:


> I have been having some symptoms lately and just want to know if this might be depression.


Your symptoms do indeed indicate depression. 



ah_sorandy said:


> I think you should seek medical help.


I agree. Seek out a qualified medical provider.



Overtherainbow11 said:


> I am in my late 30s, I just feel my best years were spent with the wrong person.


Firstly, what you describe cannot have been your "best years". However, I need you to understand something which is very profound.

You and I, and all humankind, were made in the image of God. And, I'm sure you remember, how in the Genesis account, the bible teaches "...and God said, let there be light.....and there was light..."...

While you and I cannot say "let there be light" and actually cause the beginning of light...... we nevertheless have POWER in our words, like God.....His image.... your statement is fatalistic ..... when you say something to yourself like this, STOP.... and change your words..... make them instead:

'.....I am only in my late 30s and I have another 40 years in which I can MAKE CHOICES. I can spend these 40 years with the RIGHT people..and, what I did in the past years is now totally irrelevant to my PRESENT and my FUTURE.... my "best years" are now, and then....." - your kids are RIGHT people.....

Now, let us compare these two statements...... your previous statement is not a statement in the image of God. However, the second statement I proposed to you is completely IN the image of God, as God is described in the bible. 

I'm not a psychologist, but I know that "depression" is an illness, and un-depression is "wellness". Wellness is in the image of God. Depression is not.

It is not recorded in the bible, nor anywhere else that I know of, that God ever changed the past. It is a question for theologians, not for country-boys like me, whether God "can" change the past. However, a country-boy who has read his Book, knows that God doesn't change the past, because, the past is irrelevant. He doesn't waste His time on the past. 

Instead, in His book, God points us into HIS way of living. Don't waste your time on the past. Operate in HIS image that He gave you. Teach your kids to operate in His image, too....


----------

